# Ridley - Seat Clamp Torque?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a Ridley Excalibur that's all carbon where seatpost collar slides over the seat tube (no aluminum insert). Any idea what torque value I should be running? Ridley doesn't list anything on their website. I'm getting a creak in the seatpost (yes, I'm sure it's the seatpost)

I have one of these Ritchey torque keys set to 5nm but wasn't sure if this was too much. Using an alloy Thomson post. Not really concerned about the seatpost, I just don't want to damage the frame.


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

There is a generic Ridley bikes use and maintenance manual on Ridley's website. On page 35 it states that the seat clamp bolt torque spec is 6 Nm.
http://www.ridley-bikes.com/about-ridley/manuals


----------

